# Gymnastics



## ronanpoirier

Hello, there!

I always wondered how it is called in other languages, since in English, people may think "gymnastics" is just excercises to stretch and stuff. But I'm talking about this sport. (A bunch of pics, I couldn't decide for just one.) I practiced it for some years and I always had to explain what it was to English speakers, since mostly didn't get what I meant at the first time. 



Well, that's it! _o/

PS.: And no, gymnastics is not a sport for girls only.


----------



## Hakro

Finnish:
 Gymnastics = voimistelu. It comes from the word "voima", power.

 By the way, _sport_ is a very international word but not in Finnish. We have our own word "urheilu", it comes from the word "urhea", brave.


----------



## Lemminkäinen

In Norwegian it's called *turn* from the latin *tornare* which means to turn (same word as the Norwegian, but with a different meaning) something.


----------



## Henryk

Lemminkäinen said:


> In Norwegian it's called *turn* from the latin *tornare* which means to turn (same word as the Norwegian, but with a different meaning) something.


It's similar in German. We say "Turnen".


----------



## ronanpoirier

Oh in Hungarian it's *torna*. Interesting...


----------



## avalon2004

In Greek, gymnastics is *γυμναστική*_ [yimnastikí]_ which incidentally is where the English word stems from.

The Greek word for "naked"(*γυμνός *_[yimnós]_) is etymologically related to *γυμναστική*. This is because in Ancient times, men would always do their gymnastics without any clothes on.


----------



## elroy

The word in Arabic is جمباز (_jumbaaz_). I don't think it's an Arabic word but I don't know what the origin is.


----------



## Maja

In Serbian: 
gimnastika / гимнастика


----------



## Mutichou

In French, we call it *gymnastique*.


----------



## yasemin

jimnastik, in turkish


----------



## zaigucis

in Latvian:
vingrošana


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In Dutch it's also 'turnen'.
Once in a while, 'gymnastiek' is used.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## robbie_SWE

In Romanian it's "*gimnastică artistică*" and in Swedish "*gymnastik*", which can be a bit confusing just like in English. The Romanian word does not confuse, since the emphasis is on the "artistic" part. 

 robbie


----------



## Etcetera

*In Russian*: гимнастика (gimn*a*stika).


----------



## claudine2006

In Italian:
ginn*a*stica.


----------



## garciaimhof

En español (Colombia) es gimnasia olímpica (porque la gimnasia rítmica sí es solo para niñas, así que supongo que no era de esa)...


----------



## Flaminius

*Japanese:*
体操 taisō

*Hebrew:*
התעמלות hit`amlut


----------



## ronanpoirier

In Portuguese it's "ginástica olímpica" or "ginástica artística".


----------



## Chazzwozzer

TDK comes up with a "Turkish" word instead of _jimnastik_: *kültürfizik*

Jimnastik_(gymnastique)_ is French and so is kültürfizik!(*kültür+fizik*=*culutre+physique*) So it's a weird "Turkification"

Jimnastik is what every Turk call it, I've never heard kültürfizik used yet!


----------



## MarX

Hi!

In Indonesian it's called *senam*.

I've no idea what its etymology is.
It seems to be a native Indonesian basic word.

Salam,


MarX


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
gymnastika
_or_ prostná (slightly obsolete and less wide meaning)

In Lithuanian:
gymnastika


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, _gimnastiko_.


----------



## Juri

In Italian we know: ginnastica svedese, ginnastica da camera, ginnastica a corpo libero, ginnastica artistica, ritmica, aerobica, di podio.


----------

